# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Akuma et Tenshi deux oiseaux inséparables élevés mains (EAM)

## Aniky

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Âge:* 4 ans 7 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 67 - Bas-Rhin
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 
Hey hey Salut moi c'est Tenshi et l'autre derrière moi en costume qui se cache c'est mon frère (ou ma soeur). C'est moi qui prends la parole car je suis le dominant des deux, dire que j'étais le pleurnichard et petit dernier de la niché. Notre histoire est assez bannale: nous sommes nés sur le balcon d'une dame qui a pris plaisirs à nous voir grandir jusqu'au jour ou nos parents ne venaient nous voir que pour nous nourrir. Là la dame a pris peur et a pensé que nous étions abandonnés ! Bien-sur jamais nos parents auraient fait ca et quand la personne qui nous a récupéré (qui alalit devenir notre nouvelle maman) a remarqué que nous étions bien nourri grace à notre jabot... Eh bien figurez vous que la dame n'a pas voulue nous remettre dans notre maison. Nous voilà donc orphelins. LNotre maman de substitution à fait de son mieux pour limiter les contactes avec nous et nous emmener dehors voir des pigeons sauvages mais rien n'y a fait nous sommes encore assez proche de l'homme.  
Nous avons eu des hauts et des bas (j'ay moi même failli y passer et heureusement que mon frère me faisait des câlin dans ces moment là).  Un énorme pigeon nous a pris sous son aile du coup nous savons que nous ne sommes pas des humains !

Bref assez parlé du passé, nous sommes maintenant en parfaite santé. Comme dis plus haut je suis celui qui à le plus de caractère et Akuma est plus doux que moi. Nous aimons resté ensemble même si on se chamaille pour le meilleurs coins de l'étagère mais au final on reste toujours l'un à coté de l'autre. On peut aussi bien vivre en extérieur qu'en intérieur. C Oui oui vous avez bien lu en intérieur car nous somme une paire de pigeon civilisé et avons l'habitude du flightsuit pour nos sorties afin de ne pas laisser de "traces" de notre passage si vous voyez ce qu'on veut dire :: . L'idéal serait quand même d'avoir des copains pigeons avec qui trainer.  Place au photos: Akuma en costume et Tenshi avec le flightsuit coloré. 


Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez surtout pas à me les poser et surtout à diffuser car je n'ai aps de facebook et autres.

----------


## patricia237

Bonjour,

J'aurais quelques questions.

Pourquoi souhaitez-vous vous en séparer ? 
S'ils vivaient en extérieur, pensez-vous qu'ils sauraient se protéger des prédateurs ?
Se laissent-ils caresser ?

Merci de votre retour.

----------


## Aniky

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurais quelques questions.
> 
> Pourquoi souhaitez-vous vous en séparer ? 
> S'ils vivaient en extérieur, pensez-vous qu'ils sauraient se protéger des prédateurs ?
> Se laissent-ils caresser ?
> 
> Merci de votre retour.


Bonjour,
je souhaite leur trouver une famille car je suis juste une FA. Je récupère des oiseaux malade très souvent et je ne peux pas garder tous les oiseaux qui passent chez moi :/. 
Non je ne pense aps qu'ils sauraient se débrouiller seuls dehors. 
Ils n'aiment pas les papouilles mais se laissent très facilement attraper et manipuler.

----------


## Aniky

Up pour les petits. Le pigeon blanc est aussi a adopter, il s'est occupé de nourrir les  nourrir quand ils étaient en âge de manger des graines et a prit soins d'eux. 

PS: cherchez l'intru sur la dernière photo.

----------


## Aniky

up pour le trio

----------


## Aniky

Je remonte le post. Malheureusement le blanc est mort il ne reste plus que Tenshi et Akuma qui ont été bien affecté par sa mort: ils restent scotché l'un à l'autre.

----------


## boubouille

Pardon question bête mais c'est quoi les vêtements qu'ils ont? ça à quelle utilité?

----------


## Aniky

> Pardon question bête mais c'est quoi les vêtements qu'ils ont? ça à quelle utilité?


Pardon je n'avais pas vu ta réponse. Ce sont des flightsuits autrement dit des couches pour oiseaux. Ca permets de les libérer sans qu'ils ne salissent tout ^^
Je mets de leurs nouvelles régulièrement ici: http://www.rescue-forum.com/autres-a...ml#post3175558

----------


## Aniky

Up personne ne s'interesse à eux. Ils sont adorable.

----------


## kenni

toujours à l'addoption? de quoi auraient ils besoin?

----------


## Aniky

Pardon oui toujours a l adoption. Ils auraient besoin d'une belle volière.

----------


## sophi_jung

Bonjour, 

Avez-vous trouvé quelqu'un pour les pigeons ? 

Cordialement,

----------


## Liolia

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Avez-vous trouvé quelqu'un pour les pigeons ? 
> 
> Cordialement,


Bonjour Sophi_jung, Aniky est absente du forum temporairement et pour quelques jours, vous souhaitez adopter des pigeons?

Ces deux pigeons ne sont plus à l'adoption, mais Aniky qui est sauveteuse de pigeons en détresse en a toujours à faire adopter. Avez vous une volière? Vous êtes interessée par des pigeons qui sont apprivoisés? Je vous invite a lui laisser un message privé, des son retour elle vous contactera sans faute.

Bonne journée

----------

